# Inexpensive Replacement cable for new HiFiMan HE-400i?



## mikesale

I'm looking for an inexpensive replacement cable for my HE-400i (3.5mm to two 2.5mm) that's something like this one for the HD700:
 http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Audio-upgrade-Sennheiser-Headphones/dp/B00KBBR8T4/
  
 All those I can find for the 400i are either on their site for $130 and has the right angle cord that I don't want (nor care to pay that much) or with the old connectors.
  
 I've seen people with them listed, but been unable to find them myself.
  
 Help?


----------



## sbninja

I tried a cable from amazon (same company) for my AKG Q701. I didn't care for it really. It didn't sound as good as the factory AKG cable.
  
 Though the Amazon cable does look nice :/. I did recently order a cable from ForzaAudioWorks. I haven't received them yet. Price is pretty good. (color series HPC)
  
 The Forza cables seem to have good specs: "pure OFC 99,99% copper."​
  
 Where as the Amazon cable only list the length? I didn't see your Hifiman HE-400i listed, But is this headphone cable able to use other manufacturer cables?


----------



## mikesale

sbninja said:


> Where as the Amazon cable only list the length? I didn't see your Hifiman HE-400i listed, But is this headphone cable able to use other manufacturer cables?


 
 The 400i has the 2.5mm connectors and can use other can cables (someone has mentioned a B&W that has a similar setup and is also the same with the HE-1000)
  
 The forza series you mentioned has the "old" connectors, not the new ones on the 400i/1000, etc. with the 2.5mm standard connectors. That is exactly what I"m looking for, but with the new connectors.


----------



## Mr Rick

mikesale said:


> I'm looking for an inexpensive replacement cable for my HE-400i (3.5mm to two 2.5mm) that's something like this one for the HD700:
> http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Audio-upgrade-Sennheiser-Headphones/dp/B00KBBR8T4/
> 
> All those I can find for the 400i are either on their site for $130 and has the right angle cord that I don't want (nor care to pay that much) or with the old connectors.
> ...


 
 The cable you've shown will work just fine on your 400i.


----------



## coli

Custom Mogami cable is cheap and is top tier when it comes to accuracy.


----------



## AvdB

mikesale said:


> The 400i has the 2.5mm connectors and can use other can cables (someone has mentioned a B&W that has a similar setup and is also the same with the HE-1000)
> 
> The forza series you mentioned has the "old" connectors, not the new ones on the 400i/1000, etc. with the 2.5mm standard connectors. That is exactly what I"m looking for, but with the new connectors.


 
  
 I'm sure Matthew from Forza can make a version with the new connectors for HifiMan, as he has some more expensive cable with those connectors.
  
 I've a color series cable for the 400i (with old connectors) and it's a really well made, flexible cable. The sound signature is what you would expect from a copper cable.


----------



## leggy

coli said:


> Custom Mogami cable is cheap and is top tier when it comes to accuracy.




Can you refer me to someone who can custom build it for me please?

Thank you


----------



## mikesale

leggy said:


> Can you refer me to someone who can custom build it for me please?
> 
> Thank you


 

 Pretty sure he's saying it's cheap for you to build your own. Of course, that assumes that you have the soder skills, parts (the wire and connectors about $30 minimum for the essentials only and easy to spend $200 on parts for a cable including connectors, wire, cover, heat shrink, etc.), and tools (basics I've priced out starting at $100, more like $200).. so not cheap to build the first one compared to what you can get on amazon or eBay for a pretty basic cable, but if you're going to spend $200+, it becomes possibly a good deal (again, if you have the skills, tools, patience and the long view). 
  
 Or you can just pick up a $100 custom cable from eBay, or a $40 cable from amazon


----------



## boblauer

Hit up Impact Audio  on Etsy. Lindsay has some great cables for cheap but he's a one man show and it takes 3 weeks. The other alternative is Ted from Headphone Lounge and price one there. IMO  $40 cable is just that. why upgrade to that unless stock cable is broken.


----------



## leggy

Thank you guys. In fact I want to upgrade my 400i's before because it's short, 1.5m, and I want it around 3m


----------



## coli

leggy said:


> Can you refer me to someone who can custom build it for me please?
> 
> Thank you


 
 Try Pro Audio LA, chromaleaf, also, lots of people on Ebay.
  
 That reminds me, I still got a pair of expensive audiophile XLR cable left that I should list for sale...


----------



## leggy

Thanks Coli.

Pro audio LA don't have it and it doesn't look like Chromaleaf has it either.

Was thinking to use like 4-6' extension cable and save a lot of money and try it out if there is any loss in quality


----------



## boblauer

leggy said:


> Thanks Coli.
> 
> Pro audio LA don't have it and it doesn't look like Chromaleaf has it either.
> 
> Was thinking to use like 4-6' extension cable and save a lot of money and try it out if there is any loss in quality


 
 Where are you in Socal, I have a cheap Best Buy type extension cable you can try and see before buying. I'm in South Orange County if you are close.


----------



## leggy

Thank you so much Bob for the offer. I am in LA. I already ordered one from Amazon like an hour ago and it should be here on Sunday. If I don't like it I will return with zero loss.


----------



## NA Blur

Just got mine from:
https://www.dysonaudio.com/

$87 with shipping for a balanced HE-400i ( 3.5mm version ) cable.


----------

